# should be accessed in a static way



## RabiaZehra (25. Nov 2015)

ich hab meine Methode 

```
public static Dreieck newDreieck (double x1, double y1, double x2, double y2){
 
return Dreieck.newDreieck(100, 150, 70, 150);}
```
statisch deklariert.

Wenn ich die folgende Methode verwende, taucht die Fehlermeldung auf ich soll es ebenfalls statisch deklarieren. Wie genau funktioniert das ?

```
public Dreieck copy (Dreieck toCopy){
   
    return (toCopy.newDreieck(100, 150, 70, 150));
   
}
```


----------



## strußi (25. Nov 2015)

bitte such mal vorher im Forum, die Dreiecksgeschichte ist noch nicht mal ne Woche alt, als der/die/das Letzte gefragt hat
public static Dreieck copy( ....}
aber funzt so nicht ganz
du willst ein Dreieck kopieren, und nicht die Referenz.
also musst du es so machen
public static Dreieck copy( Dreieck toCopyFrom){
  retrun new Dreieck( toCopyFrom.getX1(), toCopyFrom.getY1(), toCopyFrom.getX2(), toCopyFrom.getY2());
}
damit bekommst du ein neues Objekt vom Typ Dreieck mit den Werten des zu kopierenden Dreiecks


----------

